# HR44 issues with iPad app and geniego



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok folks here is my setup a new install as of yesterday.

One HR21 in guest bedroom on one side of Swim16

One HR24 and HR44 on other side of swim 16

Geniego wired to router

Genie wireless client in patio room

All DVRs see playlists of all other just fine

HR21 and HR24 have static IP HR44 uses DHCP

HR21 and hr24 on deca

HR44 is wireless connected to router cant seem to get it to accept ethernet connection and dont see how to force this


The iPad app sees the HR21 and HR24 just fine

Geniego app ONLY sees the HR21 not the HR24 or the HR44

Can the HR44 have a static IP address installer said it could not


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

I have an HR34 but I'm pretty sure it is the same and you are able to assign a static IP through Advanced Setup under Network Setup in the menu.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The HR44 can have a static IP address if you want. Just go to Network Setup -- Advanced and enter in the IP address.

What do you mean that the HR44 won't accept Ethernet? You should be able to plug an Ethernet cable directly into the HR44. Just make sure the wireless is turned off on the HR44 then. Also, make sure that you are also not using a Cinema Connection Kit.

As for your DAFI issues, try a menu reset of each of your receivers.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

How does one turn off wireless in the HR44???


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's been some time since I did so, but IIRC it was automatic. It seems it isn't for you, so I'd go through Network settings, and at that time you'd set a static IP for the '44. That alone might do it.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

actually since I have the wireless video brodge, wireless c41 client I am told that if I do not have the HR44 wireless networked I may see issues in the entire setup. So right now stayong with wireless on the HR44 since the genie go doesnt even see it and the iPad app doesnt see it either. I think there are likely two issues one account issues thats why the DAFI app is having problems and possibly genie go needing time to really figure itself out.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

spidey said:


> actually since I have the wireless video brodge, wireless c41 client I am told that if I do not have the HR44 wireless networked I may see issues in the entire setup. So right now stayong with wireless on the HR44 since the genie go doesnt even see it and the iPad app doesnt see it either. I think there are likely two issues one account issues thats why the DAFI app is having problems and possibly genie go needing time to really figure itself out.


The WVB and the HR44 wireless ability are two completely different things. The WVB is a way for the C41W to connect wirelessly back to the coax network as the WVB is connected to the coax network. The HR44 wireless ability is how the HR44 is able to connect back to your router. You should be able to network the HR44 via the Ethernet cable and have the WVB (and C41W) work without issue.

- Merg


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

The Merg said:


> The WVB and the HR44 wireless ability are two completely different things. The WVB is a way for the C41W to connect wirelessly back to the coax network as the WVB is connected to the coax network. The HR44 wireless ability is how the HR44 is able to connect back to your router. You should be able to network the HR44 via the Ethernet cable and have the WVB (and C41W) work without issue.
> 
> - Merg


Merg this is what I figured but the installer as adament about me not hooking the HR44 up via ethernet plus its not clear I can disable the HR44 from doing a wireless connection unless I do a full reset or soething. I figured the WVB is doing two things bridging the deca network to internet and supporting the C41W or is the HR44 providing the DECA to internet bridging?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

spidey said:


> Merg this is what I figured but the installer as adament about me not hooking the HR44 up via ethernet plus its not clear I can disable the HR44 from doing a wireless connection unless I do a full reset or soething. I figured the WVB is doing two things bridging the deca network to internet and supporting the C41W or is the HR44 providing the DECA to internet bridging?


The HR44 is bridging the coax network to your network. The WVB is just to connecting the wireless clients. After you plug in the Ethernet cable, you can perform a menu reset (or I believe just re-run the Network Setup) and that should pick up the wired connection and turn off the wireless.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Also, double check on the HR44 under Settings/Whole Home that External Devices is allowed.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

spidey said:


> Merg this is what I figured but the installer as adament about me not hooking the HR44 up via ethernet plus its not clear I can disable the HR44 from doing a wireless connection unless I do a full reset or soething. I figured the WVB is doing two things bridging the deca network to internet and supporting the C41W or is the HR44 providing the DECA to internet bridging?


Just to put your mind at ease: some installers were bitten by hooking an ethernet line to an HR24, which brought down the system. The '44 is fine to go direct, and wired is always better than wireless where feasible. You still cannot have two internet bridges (connections) to one system, though, so if a CCK is present, it needs to be de-commisioned before the HR44 can take an ethernet wire.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok connected the HR44 to ethernet I run advanced setup with fixed IP address. Router shows that the HR44 is on port 4 of the router and plugged in but the setup on HR44 says wireless connection to the network. However router shows no IP address for the ethernet on HR44 and shows a wireless ip address that looks like DHCP range not fixed IP address I assigned


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spidey said:


> Ok connected the HR44 to ethernet I run advanced setup with fixed IP address. Router shows that the HR44 is on port 4 of the router and plugged in but the setup on HR44 says wireless connection to the network. However router shows no IP address for the ethernet on HR44 and shows a wireless ip address that looks like DHCP range not fixed IP address I assigned


Do a "settings", "network", "reset defaults". That should get the HR44 to "forget" the wireless connection and use the Cat 5 connection.

Not all routers report static IP addresses, BTW. Best way to confirm which IP address your device is using is either under "Setup", "Info and test", or "setup", "network", "advanced". The first way is quicker.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've 'attended' 3 recent installations for friends and family and the installers insisted on using Wi-Fi instead of connecting the 44 or installing a CCK.

In all three cases a network jumper would have been the easiest. (which I later installed)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've 'attended' 3 recent installations for friends and family and the installers insisted on using Wi-Fi instead of connecting the 44 or installing a CCK.

In all three cases a network jumper would have been the easiest. (which I later installed)
Because that is DirecTV policy when installing HR44s. WiFi comes first. although I disagree


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

setup HR44 wired to router/ The HR44 still doesnt show up on geniego nor on directv app for ipad. Also the HR21 playlist is ONLY one shown on the genieo go doesnt seem to see playlist of the HR24 however does see it in the menu.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spidey said:


> setup HR44 wired to router/ The HR44 still doesnt show up on geniego nor on directv app for ipad. Also the HR21 playlist is ONLY one shown on the genieo go doesnt seem to see playlist of the HR24 however does see it in the menu.


Assume you saw Merg's post above and already checked this, but just in case... did you go to "settings", "whole home", "external devices" and make sure everything is "allowed"?


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes all DVRs have allow on everything for all external devices. I am guessing the Genie is somehow not on my account correctly since its not in either app. The HR24 playlist not on genie go is puzzling


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spidey said:


> The HR24 playlist not on genie go is puzzling


In the past, I know a 30-second reset of the GenieGo often restored a missing playlist. IIRC, it used to take a minute or two after the reset for the playlist to populate the client.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

spidey said:


> Yes all DVRs have allow on everything for all external devices. I am guessing the Genie is somehow not on my account correctly since its not in either app. The HR24 playlist not on genie go is puzzling





Steve said:


> In the past, I know a 30-second reset of the GenieGo often restored a missing playlist. IIRC, it used to take a minute or two after the reset for the playlist to populate the client.


Yup. That usually does the trick.

It seems that there are one or two other people with this same issue. I believe they were going to see if DirecTV could remove and then re-add the Genie to their account. That might be something worth a try.

- Merg


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Shutdown Geniego for over 3 minutes and still doesnt see Genie and playlist from the HR24. Only sees the HR21. I am going to try powering down the HR24 and see if anything changes on that fron


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

rebooted HR24 and geniego notified me it lost an HD DVR but when it was back the genie go apps on ipad and laptop still only show playlist of the HR21. The directv app for iPad does show playlist for the HR24 and HR21


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The normal fix for a GenieGo client not seeing a DVR playlist is to perform a 30-second reset of the GenieGo. Press and hold the red button on the inside of the front cover of the GenieGo for 30 seconds. Once the GenieGo is back to all blue lights, try out the client again. Once the client is loaded, it can sometimes take a few minutes before the missing playlist appears.

- Merg


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

The Merg said:


> The normal fix for a GenieGo client not seeing a DVR playlist is to perform a 30-second reset of the GenieGo. Press and hold the red button on the inside of the front cover of the GenieGo for 30 seconds. Once the GenieGo is back to all blue lights, try out the client again. Once the client is loaded, it can sometimes take a few minutes before the missing playlist appears.
> 
> - Merg


Oh I unplugged will hold red button down and report back.


----------



## ohiomedic (Aug 7, 2013)

I might be wrong though new to the whole home setup. If you are using the wireless or ethernet port the HR44, I don't think the HR21&24 should be hooked up with the deca. The HR44 should act as the deca and provide internet to all clients over coax. If you remove the deca I would do a red button reset of all equipment and try it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

spidey said:


> Oh I unplugged will hold red button down and report back.


Don't unplug it. Just press and hold the red reset button for 30 seconds.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ohiomedic said:


> I might be wrong though new to the whole home setup. If you are using the wireless or ethernet port the HR44, I don't think the HR21&24 should be hooked up with the deca. The HR44 should act as the deca and provide internet to all clients over coax. If you remove the deca I would do a red button reset of all equipment and try it.


The HR21 needs a DECA adapter to be connected to the coax network for Whole Home. The HR24 has a built-in DECA so just connecting the coax to it and not an Ethernet cable is essentially connecting it via DECA. The OP is not having an issue with Whole Home, which would occur if there were extra DECAs attached to the network.

- Merg


----------



## ohiomedic (Aug 7, 2013)

The Merg said:


> The HR21 needs a DECA adapter to be connected to the coax network for Whole Home. The HR24 has a built-in DECA so just connecting the coax to it and not an Ethernet cable is essentially connecting it via DECA. The OP is not having an issue with Whole Home, which would occur if there were extra DECAs attached to the network.
> 
> - Merg


Ah, my bad


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

The Merg your my hero!!!!!! So that got the HR21 and HR24 playlists onto my iPad!!! Still missing in action from geniego and directv app for ipad is the HR44. Will call DTV that seens to be account issue since it doesnt show up connected to internet at DTV web site


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, there is something going on at the DirecTV end. Did you post in the other thread yet?

- Merg


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Not sure what other thread? I need to call them tomorrow when I have more time but since others seem to have HR44 issues tells me i am not alone on that weirdness


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206920-deactivated-receivers-listed-in-apps-issuesdiscussion/

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ohiomedic said:


> I might be wrong though new to the whole home setup. If you are using the wireless or ethernet port the HR44, I don't think the HR21&24 should be hooked up with the deca. The HR44 should act as the deca and provide internet to all clients over coax. If you remove the deca I would do a red button reset of all equipment and try it.


The other units must not have another internet bridge to the whole home set up, but the DECA unit on the HR21 is needed to bring in internet from the coax cable; the HR24 has a built in DECA unit, and receives everything through the coax.


----------



## ohiomedic (Aug 7, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> The other units must not have another internet bridge to the whole home set up, but the DECA unit on the HR21 is needed to bring in internet from the coax cable; the HR24 has a built in DECA unit, and receives everything through the coax.


Thanks for the lesson, I was also getting some of the terms mixed in my head


----------



## gelat (Oct 29, 2006)

I solved this! Renamed my new HR44 online AND in the settings, reset it, and reauthorized it via directv.com under my equipment. Ipad and iPhone now see it.


----------

